

Across U.S. Companies, Tax Rates Vary Greatly - NelsonMinar
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/05/25/sunday-review/corporate-taxes.html

======
dnautics
This is both an amazingly well-done infographic and full of fascinating
information.

